# Not What I Expected



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So, downloaded something from the Forza storefront, when my screen went funny (lines going down).

Turned off the xBox, and switched it back on to get this message:










I don't have a full red ring, but the lower right section is lit up red!

Is there anything I can do? I remember years ago that Microsoft were replacing consoles with this issue. Is this still the case? I barely used mine (I probably play for a couple of months, then not touch it again for between 6-12 months!)


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.theultimatexbox360repairguide.com/how-to-fix-xbox-360-e74-error.php

worth a go ?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

"E74: AV cable error... There is a problem with the AV cable, try using a different AV cable. If the cable is known to be working then there is a 90% chance it's a scaler chip problem (the "ANA" or "HANA" chip connected directly to the AV cable) in rare cases it is the GPU."

Mine did this once but 'borrowing' my brothers av cable sorted it


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just read that exactly line a moment ago. Watched about 4-5 videos, read loads of sites now. Just text my bro asking where his old xbox is, may have to use his lead.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you made sure the lead is plugged in properly?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yes


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

How's about this for a kick in the nuts.... 

Just got to work, and we have a sale from someone with the email address **[email protected]**********.****** :bash:

Bought all the bit I need last night  Hopefully I can fix it


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

E74 is an easy fix dude, take apart, xclamp fix, overheat, tighten screws and then put back together


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok. so i thought i sorted the xbox. it's ****ed up again!!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

how old is your xbox mate? microsoft extended the 3 yr warranty to cover e74.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Over 4years now. but probably just voided any possible warranty :wall:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Someone at work has just told be Microsoft will still fix an xBox if it has E74 error as it is a manufactuers problem. Is this true?

He rackons his was fixed and he had it for 5 years! 

Even though I have attempted a fix myself, none of the stickers said "warranty void if broken" etc


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Just call them up.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like dead xbox's is catching as Ians just died on him as he was racing me on Forza :driver::lol: i shouldn't laugh really


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

So how did you fix it without breaking stickers? please tell me you didn't just use the towel fix?

Tell you what, if you want me to fix it for you, send it to me with a tenner (so just the cost of return postage and the parts to fix it) then I will have a crack for you no problem


----------

